# Looking for a 1964 Unicorn meant Spaceliner Tank



## Phrank Vee (Jul 27, 2020)

Please PM me if any has a tank for a 1964 men’s Sears Spaceliner they would like to sell. Preferably red. I know being picky about the unicorn. Thanks all. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------

